# Secondary school in Las Palmas?



## xxxxxxxpb123 (Jul 13, 2011)

We are looking at an opportunity in Las Palmas and had a few questions regarding family life for expats. We have children, one of which is in high school. I haven't been able to find any good information on options for schools at the secondary level in the area (grades 9 and up). Can anyone tell me if there are secondary schools for english speaking expats in Las Palmas?

Thank you in advance
Brenda


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pb123 said:


> We are looking at an opportunity in Las Palmas and had a few questions regarding family life for expats. We have children, one of which is in high school. I haven't been able to find any good information on options for schools at the secondary level in the area (grades 9 and up). Can anyone tell me if there are secondary schools for english speaking expats in Las Palmas?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Brenda


Hi & welcome

do you mean Las Palmas on Gran Canaria?

if you have a look at Schools in Spain | Nabss you'll see that there are two british-type secondary schools on Gran Canaria - one takes kids up to age 16 & one up to age 18


----------



## xxxxxxxpb123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry - yes I did mean on Gran Canaria. Thank you for the link. I will check it out.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome,

I live in the Canaries and visit Las Palmas once or twice a year, to stock up on items that we cannot buy here. I quite like the city having first visited in 1962

If you google "British schools of Gran Canaria" there are umpteen links, however I have seen children wearing the uniform of this school

British School of Gran Canaria, Canary Islands (English Schools).

I hope this may help,

Hepa


----------



## xxxxxxxpb123 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is very helpful. I think my searches were a little too generic. I appreciate the valuable information and prompt responses. 

Thank you very much.


----------

